# 17y.o barn owner



## themacpack

Simply put, if you want to ride your horse, RIDE YOUR HORSE - that may mean she will decide to not include you on her ride, but so be it. When it comes down to it, your first obligation is to your horse. Honestly, if she is going to behave like that much of a brat, you're probably better off if she leaves you out anyway.


----------



## morganshow11

Ive told her that i would ride her horses in the arena if i had EXTRA time. But she doesnt get it that to me MY horse comefirst not her horses. And i love working with her horses, but not on rode rides.


----------



## RedRoan

Sounds like there maybe something more to the story I think.


----------



## morganshow11

What do u meen?


----------



## Whipple

I dont see how a 17 yr old can own a barn. Maybe its just me but Im thinking liability stuff. Wouldnt her parents be the ones in charge?

Otherwise, just ride your horse and tell her to sod off. Or she can pay you for your time. Thats what everyone else does.


----------



## morganshow11

Well her parent buy the hay and stuff, but she does all the clean up and deals with the boarders, and all that stuff.


----------



## Jillyann

Seems like a huge responsibility for a 17 year old? lol


----------



## morganshow11

yeah, i know, i help with the cleaning tho, cuz she gives me free lessons


----------



## Jillyann

Thats awesome. But you should definitely tell her that you want to ride your own horse. Or if you know you and her are going to be riding on the road and you know she is going to tell you to ride one of her horses, i would bring your horse in, and tack him up not so fast so you mess up, but fast enough so when she says you have to ride her horse, be like ' I already tacked him all up! I am just going to ride my horse for a change' And if she says no, then tell her 'too bad!'


----------



## Joshie

Ask your mom to speak with her mom.


----------



## Whipple

Yeah, this seems odd. I really doubt she is in charge. And she would not be a Barn Owner. Sorry, had to clear that up. If her name is not on the deed, she is not owner. So basically she works for/with her parents and is trying to take advantage of her power.


----------



## Jillyann

^^ thats what i was thinking as well.


----------



## lovemyponies

Okay lets look at this a little bit. She gives you free lessons and you help around the barn. Why not just talk to her about it? Tell her that while once in a while you will ride one of her horses on a road ride you also want to take your horse sometimes. Set a goal for how many arena and road rides you want on your horse and how often you can help her with her horses. If she has too many to ride then maybe she should think about leasing them out, you could just gently suggest that.

Also if Diamond is so fat you might consider cutting back on the feed.

I think it can be worked out and yes if she is not reasonable have mom talk to mom.

Try to keep it friendly and it will be better for all. Do you have anyone else you can road ride with? Also riding different horses is really good for you too.


----------



## morganshow11

^^We dont give feed, just grass. No there is no one else to ride with it sucks haha. I know its good for me but i mostly ride her horses.I was training her green mare(she has only been riden 2 times) to be not spooky, (she spooked at barrels!!!) And i accomplished it. And it was fun, but she always want me to train her more when i go out there, but (1. i need to ride me horses (2.I cant catch her cuz she runs away from me.

Yeah she isnt the owner but it seemed easier to put it that was. But like i said she owns all the horses (not mine), deals with all the boarders, feed the horses, And all that.


----------



## lovemyponies

hmmm, you may need a grazing muzzle for Diamond. I can't remember the pics...I would just be firm and stand up to her then about being able to take Diamond out sometimes on the road rides....I am sure you can work it out.


----------



## morganshow11

yeah, what is a garzing muzzle?


----------



## Jillyann

A grazing muzzle for a horse is something you put over there mouth so it limits how much grass they can get. They just have to work harder to get grass.


Deluxe Horse Grazing Muzzle

It goes on there head just like a halter..

and it works REALLY well.


----------



## lovemyponies

can you post a pic of Diamond, I remember some before....if you have a sec


----------



## morganshow11

With my luck the thing would fall off, cuz all the horses play halter tag so yeah. And usually you see horses when they are skinny to perfect. Diamond was skinny i got him FAT and then back down again but stll fat

before









After


----------



## lovemyponies

oh yeah he does have a grass belly, is on grass 24/7?


----------



## Jillyann

^^I believe she said he is on grass 24/7. 
You should exercise him more, riding, or lounging are good.

he is cute though.


----------



## CrazyH0rse

try to talk to her if she runs away ride your horse, if it starts to get nasty talk to her parents.You could also tell her "you don't feel comfortable riding her horse in case something went wrong and the horse got hurt", or something along those lines.

......but she can't force you to ride her horse


----------



## morganshow11

I always lunge him if i go out there, ALWAYS.

thanks!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Are you sure its not worms.... Chance looked VERY fat at our old barn - so we cut down her feed and down to 1 flake a hay --- but her ribs her showing but she had the "hay belly" Then I realized she wasnt getting wormed at all So I took it upon my self to do it, and she lost the "hay belly" 

If its a 17y.o doing the barn stuff... she may get lazy or forget doing the worming -- just a suggestion.


----------



## morganshow11

She si always on topm of the worming they get wormed very two-3 months


----------



## Joshie

morganshow11 said:


> I always lunge him if i go out there, ALWAYS.
> 
> thanks!


What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Jillyann

Joshie said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?



Maybe just to exercise her horse if she can not ride him?:?


----------



## Catalyst

Jillyann said:


> Maybe just to exercise her horse if she can not ride him?:?


Excessive lunging is hard on a horse's legs and lunging should not be used as a method of exercise.


----------



## lovemyponies

While excessive lunging can be deterimental it certainly is a form of exercise especially when someone is unable to ride. Here is a quote from a horse advice website and there were many concurring posts* :*
*Lunging your horse has its advantages. It teaches your horse manners, gives your horse **exercise** if you are unable to ride, and if your horse likes to buck when first taken out you can lunge him to wear him done a bit. 
*

* 
*


----------



## Whipple

She said ALWAYS, not "If I cant ride". I wish people would be more clear.

Do you always lunge? Or just do it if you can't ride? It sounds to me like you cant often ride him anyhow.


----------



## lovemyponies

I lunge my horse just about every time I ride and I try to ride just about every day. I do it to get her focused, to see how her mood is, does she need to get a few bucks out? I also think it helps build up her muscles. I don't do it for very long (depends on her mood, weather, time contraints) Lunging to me is more about getting her to respect me as the leader and to obey my commands but I do think it helps build muscle too.


----------



## Whipple

Using lunging for exercise is different from using before rides to "get the bucks out". 

If its not, can someone inform me.


----------



## lovemyponies

well I think is both exercise and getting the bucks out. seems from most places I have read experts/trainers agree it can be used for either/or or both.


----------



## Jillyann

I know a lot of people who lounge there horse for both getting the bucks out and to built more muscle before they ride. There is nothing wrong with it?


----------



## lovemyponies

back to OP issue. I would say even if you could ride Diamond every day its going to be tough to get the weight off without limiting the grass intake. That horse seriously looks too be way to heavy. Its really not good for them.... you can either put him in for part of the day or use a grass muzzle.


----------



## Jillyann

Catalyst said:


> Excessive lunging is hard on a horse's legs and lunging should not be used as a method of exercise.



Never heard that its bad for a horse to be lounged for exercise. Ever. :? And that does not make any sense to me at all. Then what is it for??? EVERY trainer I have ever talked to recommends lounging for exercise if you can not ride, or to warm up your horse before you ride ect.

Just to clarify things, I am not talking about *excessive* lounging. I am talking about a 5 min warm up before you ride, or whatever the reason.


----------



## morganshow11

I lunge diamon if i cannot ride him. Soory for the confushion. I only free lunge him for about 5-8mins


----------



## lovemyponies

well good luck working it out with the BO daughter and getting Diamond enough exercise. Just stand up to her but be nice about it.
I agree lunging is exercise


----------



## Jillyann

lovemyponies said:


> I agree lunging is exercise



Definitely!! And if it is not exercise, then tell me what it is?! LOL:lol:


----------



## farmpony84

I don't think Diamond is SO fat that he needs a grazing muzzle, I don't think he's THAT out of shape either. Not anymore then a couple of mine. I think you should talk to that girl though and tell her that you really would rather just ride your own horse for the road rides. Does she have an issue w/ not trusting Diamond? He's the one you said is bombproof isn't he? The bay? He's fat, but not obese. I wouldnt take his grass away, although... How tall and how lush is that grass? I think he's just an easy keeper...


----------



## lovemyponies

I like mine on the plump side but I guess I just look at that photo and see a really big belly...... but in person I might think differently


----------



## Jillyann

Some horses just have bigger barrels too, like from the base of the neck to their butt. I think a grazing nuzzle would help though. But thats just me.


----------



## morganshow11

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!Im going on a 20mile rode ride to domino farm with diamond. and a huge group of people tommorow night!!!!!!!!


----------



## morganshow11

Anf plus i think being fat is better than being skinny. He used to be skin and bones!


----------



## Jillyann

Holy crap! haha 20 miles is a LONG way. lol Sounds like fun though!


----------



## lovemyponies

does sound like fun, I agree I prefer fat over skinny but only to a point.


----------



## Jillyann

^ Same here.


----------



## morganshow11

yeah. We will do mostly walking so the horses dont get really tired


----------



## Jillyann

Yeah, yeah. thats good. It will be good exercise for diamond though! How many riders are going?


----------



## morganshow11

At least 7


----------



## .Delete.

Ohkay if someone ever told me that i had to ride their horse i'd tell them to stick it where the sun don't shine. Thats YOUR horse. YOU are allowed to ride it whereever you please. (Property permitting) No one ownes the road so you can ride your horse on the road. And 20miles is a long way even walking and you horse /will/ get tired and sweaty im just warning you. She can't make you ride her horse or not ride yours. You give back enough with helping her in the barn, if she doesn't have time for all her horses then maybe she shouldn't have so many. I would stop riding hers all together and focus on my own if i were you. Your horse wants your attention and some snotty 17yr old who has too many horses shouldn't stop you from giving it.


----------



## morganshow11

Well the horses get about and hour break. B/c its 10miles to get to dominos farm(its a place with farm animals) and stay for about an hour helping around with the animals. And its 10 miles to get back.


----------



## TroubledTB

Can you pony one horse and ride another? You could even switch off whose ponying and or point out that her horses really do need exercise so you will pony one and ride yours, and she should pony another to fully make use of your time. She's 17, maybe responsible enough to make sure horses are fed, cleaned, watered, and handle minor squables, but probably not always fair and diplomatic. If you really want to fight fire with fire, insist on riding your horse, if she refuses to go, go anyways (if your safe riding alone on this type of ride), then the next time you know she is going to be riding on the road, tack your horse (in his stall if you really don't want to tip her off) and just insist you ride with her. She can't control the ten foot radius around her and say your can't ride there. Just leave when she does, then what choice does she have anymore. Sounds like you are learning from her and kind of a working student, and sometimes that requires doing what the trainer wants done, not what you want done. I woud try ponying first though, and you can politely insist that you trade off or both pony a horse to make it fair.


----------



## morganshow11

Poying a horse would be too much trouble, cuz we jump ALOT and go to through lake and all that


----------



## Catalyst

Jillyann said:


> Never heard that its bad for a horse to be lounged for exercise. Ever. :? And that does not make any sense to me at all. Then what is it for??? EVERY trainer I have ever talked to recommends lounging for exercise if you can not ride, or to warm up your horse before you ride ect.
> 
> Just to clarify things, I am not talking about *excessive* lounging. I am talking about a 5 min warm up before you ride, or whatever the reason.


If you are talking about a five minute warm up, then you should have no problem with my post. I said excessive, not a five minute period to get the kinks out. Lunging in small circles for extended periods of time is hard on their legs, especially for horses who aren't used to using their body correctly.


----------



## Whipple

I thought it was a road ride? Im confused now. Is it a road ride or something else. Im not sure thre are jumps and lakes on roads.


----------



## morganshow11

Its both, We cut through trails to make it faster. It was super fun and it rained so that make it even funner!!!!!


----------

